# Daily Manna for Sunday, March 12, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you: God is light; in him there is no darkness at all. If we claim to have fellowship with him yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live by the truth. But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin. 1 John 1:5-7 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

So simple, so true, so pure. I love your Manna for the Day posts. Thank you for that blessing.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2 cool thumbs-up,


----------

